

Where Feeding Cows Matters More Than Feeding Future Economic Refugees - kyledeb
http://www.citizenorange.com/orange/2011/06/horrific-coverage-of-ethanol-s.html

======
kyledeb
I've been a long-time reader of Hacker News but this is only the second link I
submit. It's not tech related but I hope that it would gratify folks'
intellectual curiosity, here.

